

Audio Interview with founder of OkCupid and trained mathematician Sam Yagan - sinc
http://acmescience.com/shows/scc-shows/463
Show @acmescience some love on twitter, he only has 24 followers, despite having done some great interviews on Strongly Connected Components: http://acmescience.com/category/shows/scc-shows
======
sinc
Wanted to use the opportunity to give acmescience some publicity. He has done
some great interviews on Strongly Connected Components:
<http://acmescience.com/category/shows/scc-shows> His twitter is @acmescience,
show him some love! :)

